# 5 Vegas The Judge Cigar Review - The Judge



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is one big smoke, but quite enjoyable. An exl. Sumatra wrapper with just a bit of a burn problem that corrects itself a quarter of the w...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas The Judge Cigar Review - The Judge


----------

